# McHale doesn't mind Cavs' showboatin



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-0408-bulls-chicago--20100407,0,2622411.story



> Kevin McHale has some advice for teams unhappy with LeBron James' occasional forays into "Riverdance" or other various Cavaliers' showboating.
> 
> Beat them.
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I used to hate the dancing, but I love it now. For the sole reasons that its hilarious to see him pouting and crying when they lose. Where's the river dance *****? 

I hope they get ahead in a series dancing all the way through just to get swept the rest of the way through. Now that would be good TV.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think the dancing is a bit over the top, but I agree with the general sentiment that instead of complaining about it, teams should be doing something about it. It would have been interesting to see how McHale's Celtics would have responded... 

I think I have a general idea:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs dance when they blowout a bottom feeder team, its disrespectful and pathetic on the part of James. "We just destroyed the worst team in the league! YES! I'm awesome! Lets DANCE!"

He needs a good punch or two next time he starts dancing around like a dick head.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Reggie Miller did ten times worse than anything they've done didn't he?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Reggie Miller did ten times worse than anything they've done didn't he?


Worst he ever did was probably the "choke", which to me is just heated competition. If he scored 30 points and the game was out of reach, he wasn't line dancing on the sidelines like a clown.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I hate the dancing and think it's really unsportsmanlike. 

People have called Joakim Noah hypocritical for complaining about it, but the difference is that Noah won the friggin NCAA title. What exactly have the Cavs won at this point? Dancing about blowing out a hurt sub-500 teams in the regular season? That's the problem I have.

If LBJ and crew win the title, or hell even win the East again, then dance all they want. More power to them. I just get sick of seeing it during these routine games that mean little in the grand scheme of things.


----------

